# New Great Grand Daughter..



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2020)

Meet Athena Taylor my newest Great Grandchild born yesterday!!
.

.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2020)

*Congratulations, Ken. She is just gorgeous!*


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Meet Athena Taylor my newest Great Grandchild born yesterday!!
> .
> View attachment 138691
> .


CONGRATULATIONS  Beautiful Granddaughter, and GREATgranddaughter!
Lucky duck


----------



## Wren (Dec 11, 2020)

Congratulations Ken and family, beautiful baby !


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

Congratulations, Great Grandpa!

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lee (Dec 11, 2020)

Congrats Ken on your early Christmas present.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 11, 2020)

She's an ANGEL........Congratulations, Ken.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi Ken ,congrats on the latest addition to your family,thanks for sharing the photo with us Sue


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2020)

Congratulations Ken!  What a treasure she is!


----------



## Jules (Dec 11, 2020)

What beauties.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2020)

They are both beautiful. Congratulations, Ken & Mrs. Ken!


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 11, 2020)

Congratulations Ken, a beautiful addition to your family!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Meet Athena Taylor my newest Great Grandchild born yesterday!!
> .
> View attachment 138691
> .


2 gorgeous girls .. look at all the love


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2020)

Updated photo:
.


----------



## Pam (Dec 12, 2020)

Many congratulations!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2020)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2020)

We have a Great Grandson due in Feb!!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 12, 2020)

Absolutely adorable. You must be so thrilled.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 1, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> We have a Great Grandson due in Feb!!


My newest Great Grandson was born yesterday!! ..7lbs 13oz That makes 3 Greats with another due in August..


----------



## Dana (Feb 1, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Updated photo:
> .
> View attachment 138885


Just beautiful. Many congratulations


----------



## Pam (Feb 1, 2021)

Many congratulations!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2021)

Congratulations Ken. Is she number one great?


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 1, 2021)

Congratulations !!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2021)

Congratulations!!!

You're gonna need another tractor!


----------



## MickaC (Feb 1, 2021)

You are so blessed........Congratulations........Another bundle of LOVE.......ENJOY.
I'm sure you'll have another John Deere on order.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 1, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> My newest Great Grandson was born yesterday!! ..7lbs 13oz That makes 3 Greats with another due in August..


CONGRATULATIONS!!!. Lucky duck!!!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow! Congratulations to all of you.  Soon you will have to make the dining room and picnic tables bigger.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2021)

Oh Ken, this is wonderful!  Gorgeous pics!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 1, 2021)

That picture is so nice. It speaks volumes and could be used as an advertisement. What a precious baby.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 1, 2021)

Congrats


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2021)

Congratulations!
Look what you started..... a whole bunch of   "NTxs' "!


----------



## jujube (Feb 1, 2021)

Congrats to both families on the birth of those precious babies!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2021)

@Ken N Tx


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2021)

Congratulations Ken, beautiful little girl!


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 2, 2021)

There was a song titled "_You're The Best Thing That Ever Happened To Me."_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2021)

Here is the New Great Grandson
.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 7, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Here is the New Great Grandson
> .
> View attachment 148537


Congratulations to you, Ken!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2021)

So precious and beautiful


----------



## RubyK (Feb 7, 2021)

Love the photos. Congrats to you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks.....


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 8, 2021)

Doesn't get asked often, but how is mom?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Doesn't get asked often, but how is mom?


2 Moms here, both doing fine...


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Meet Athena Taylor my newest Great Grandchild born yesterday!!
> .
> View attachment 138691
> .


She is growing fast!!!
.


----------



## molsongolden57 (Feb 24, 2021)

She's absolutely precious! Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> She is growing fast!!!
> .
> View attachment 151688


So precious and adorable .. takes me back many years


----------

